# Aktuelles Thema: Atomkraftwerke



## Toamar (27. Juli 2007)

Hi, 

wie ist eure Meinung zu dem Thema: Atomkraftwerke ?
Ganz ehrlich, bei den ganzen Profitwahn der Energieunternehmen finde Ich es schon ziehmlich bedrohlich, wenn Atomkraftwerke mehr als 3.000 Störfälle haben, oder mal eins in Flammen aufgeht. Aber die Alternative sind Momentan ja wohl nur Kohlekraftwerke, die wohl schlechteste Alternative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie ist eure Meinung ? *


----------



## Aurengur (27. Juli 2007)

Was heißt hier nur Kohlekraftwerke???

Schom mal an Wasser- und Windkraft gedacht?

Wasser und Windkraftwerke sind gute Stromlieferanten. Wasserwerke in den Bayern und wind an der Nordsee^^ zwischendrin kann man es ja mal auch mit Thermalenergie versuchen, aber naja... da scheiden sich noch die Geister, ob dies Lukrativ ist...

Weiters kann man zum Beispiel, aber das wird in Europa nicht ganz möglich sein die Gefrohrenen Methanvorkommen aus der Tiefe bergen, und diese als Energielieferant verwenden, naja, alternativen gibt es genug, nur werden diese aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen eben nicht genutzt^^


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (27. Juli 2007)

Ohne Atomkraftwerke lässt sich der anfallende Energiebedarf kaum, bis gar nicht, decken.
Meiner Meinung nach brauchen wir Atomkraftwerke.
Wobei die deutschen Kraftwerke die sichersten der Welt sind.
Und bis wir soweit sind das sich Fusionsreaktoren im kommerziellen Umfang nutzen lassen dauert es noch eine Weile...


----------



## Aurengur (27. Juli 2007)

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber es gibt länder die kommen ohne Atomkraft aus und exportieren sogar noch Energie (zB Österreich). 

Weiters geht es gar nicht darum, ob die Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland sicher sind, oder nicht, das ist Scheuklappendenken, denn was ist, wenn in der Slowakei, oder Techeckei, Slowenien, oder in einem sonstigen, ehemaligen Ostblockstaat ein Atomkraftwerk in die Luft geht, glaubst du davon ist Deutschland nicht betroffen?


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (27. Juli 2007)

Vergleich mal die Fläche von Österreich und Deutschland und deren Bevölkerungszahlen...
Ausserdem geht es hier nicht darum was passiert wenn ein Atommeiler explodiert sondern ob man Atomkraft braucht oder nicht.
Und meiner Meinung nach braucht man sie.


----------



## Thront (27. Juli 2007)

östereich nutzt extrem viel wasserkraft. in deustschland ist das aufgrund der geologischen lage nich so einfach.

im allgemeinen bin ich absolut gegen atomkraftwerke, da ich ein schlechtes gewissen beim gedanken daran bekomme das folgende generationen auf tonnen radioaktiven abfall leben 

leider sind wir im moment dennoch sehr darauf angewiesen und solang mein pc knapp 13 stunden täglich läuft und ich auch sonst wg-bedingt einen eher höheren stromverbrauch hab steht es mir nicht unbedingt zu kritik zu äußern.

investitionen in forschung zur herstellung "gesunder" energie (vor allem biogas) müssen weiter erforscht und ausgebaut werden.

2-3 windmühlen hier und da sieht zwar nett aus, so richtig bringen tut es aber nichts.


----------



## Aurengur (27. Juli 2007)

> Vergleich mal die Fläche von Österreich und Deutschland und deren Bevölkerungszahlen...
> Ausserdem geht es hier nicht darum was passiert wenn ein Atommeiler explodiert sondern ob man Atomkraft braucht oder nicht.
> Und meiner Meinung nach braucht man sie.



Setzt du es in Relation, ist es fast ident die Relation der Größe und Bevölkerung...
Auch wenn Österreich mehr Wasserkraft nutzen kann, könnte gerade in Deutschland mehr Windkraft verwendet werden, bzw. Gezeitenkraftwerke, welches sich ebenfalls rechnen würde.

Atomkraft braucht niemand wirklich, um das geht es, es ist einfach kostengünstiger, das ist alles, aber wie Thront schon gesagt hat, der radioaktive Müll bleibt unseren Kindern und Kindeskindern erhalten, und das ist nicht OK, denn die die jetzt leben tragen eine Verantwortung gegenüber den nachfolgenden Generationen, und das wird schlichtweg vergessen. 

Ich bin auch nicht der Vorzeigeumweltschützer, aber gerade bei solchen Dingen sollte man anfangen zu überlegen, ob es nicht alternativen gibt^^


----------



## Casionara (27. Juli 2007)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Atomkraft braucht niemand wirklich, um das geht es, es ist einfach kostengünstiger, das ist alles, aber wie Thront schon gesagt hat, der radioaktive Müll bleibt unseren Kindern und Kindeskindern erhalten, und das ist nicht OK, denn die die jetzt leben tragen eine Verantwortung gegenüber den nachfolgenden Generationen, und das wird schlichtweg vergessen.
> 
> Ich bin auch nicht der Vorzeigeumweltschützer, aber gerade bei solchen Dingen sollte man anfangen zu überlegen, ob es nicht alternativen gibt^^



hm dann denke bitte auch daran das die nachfolgenden Generationen eine Wunderschöne Landschaft mit vielen großen Windrädern betrachten dürfen, millionen km² Täler die Unter Wasser gesetzt werden damit sich der Ottonormalöko auf die Schulter klopfen kann was er nicht tolles geleistet hat um die Umwelt sicherer zu machen.
Man musste zwar sehr sehr viel Land zerstören aber nun ist es sicherer -.-

Atomkraft ist und bleibt die zukunft im Energiemarkt wenn man weiterhin große mengen Energie kostengünstig herstellen will! Und der müll nunja gibt genügend tiefbergwerke wo man es beseitigen kann!
Aber da regen sich dann wieder die Ökos auf die mit ihrem VW t1 Dieselbus ohne kat 500km zur Demo fahren ^^


----------



## Nofel (27. Juli 2007)

Also wenn du Windkraft möchtest dann las dir mal eine Südlich 1km von deinem Haus bauen. Das ist alles andere als Umweltfreundlich. Vorallem wenn man bedenkt das die Teile 10Jahre laufen müssen, damit der CO² der bei der Produktion entstanden ist mit Ökostrom wieder aufgewogen ist. Nur dumm das sie dann meist wieder abgerissen werden, da sie dann abgeschrieben sind, die Pacht ausläuft oder neuere aufgestellt werden.

Bei und wurden gerade 3 große gebaut.
Ergebnis.

3 Familien aus ihrem neugebauten Haus ausgezogen, wegen dem Lärm.
1 Frau in Behandlung wegen den Schatten (den hat man über 3km)
Grundstückspreise um 50% Gesunken (das stört mich. Weil Daimler Gewinn machen will verliere ich etwa 140000&#8364;. Die Windkraftanlagen gehören einer Tochterfirma von Daimler)
2 Pärchen der Kornweihe sind verschwunden. Was ich bei 50 Pärchen in komplett Deutschland bedenklich finde.


Aber grundsätzlich gegen Atomkraft aber in Ermangelung etwas besseren doch dafür. Das ist auf jeden Fall besser als Atomstrom aus Tschechien zu kaufen.

Wo ich dafür bin ist Erdwärme wenn die Technik mal richtig Funktioniert und erschwinglich ist bestimmt eine tolle Sache.


----------



## Thront (27. Juli 2007)

@ casionara

eigentlich hat niemand von windrädern gesprochen. 
aber da du schon so wunderschön ungelenk opas´stammtisch-schwinger raushaust solltest du dir die frage stellen ob diese ansicht nicht etwas "stumpf" ist....


> Aber da regen sich dann wieder die Ökos auf die mit ihrem VW t1 Dieselbus ohne kat 500km zur Demo fahren ^^



aber gut... anstatt biogas oder erdwärme sinnvoll zu nutzen können wir ja einfach weiterhin den dreck in die gruben schütten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casionara (27. Juli 2007)

ich sprach als beispiel Windräder und auch Wasserkraftwerke an.
Und als Stammtschschwinger würd ich es nicht behauptet sondern eher hart an der Realität war schon auf so manchen Räumaktionen dabei und das meiste was man da so sieht sind solche chaoten!


----------



## nuels (27. Juli 2007)

Am besten sollte man diesen standby modus bei allerlei Geräten abschaffen (z.B. Fernseher, Reciver, Toaster, ect.), man kann schon alleine durch "ausschaltbare steckdosen" (kp wie die richtig heißen ^^) viel strom sparen. Außerdem sollte man sparlichter anstelle von Glühbirnen benutzen, die sparlichter sind zwar viel teurer, halten aber auch viel länger und sparen viel strom.

Also wenn wir strom sparen, dann bruachen wir auch weniger Stromerzeuger (zb Kraftwerke)

lg nils


----------



## Barret (27. Juli 2007)

Ich bin zwar kein Freund der Atomkraft bzw. deren "Nebenwirkungen" (gemeint sind Unfälle) ... aber dennoch gibt es meiner Meinung nach NOCH keine Alternative um den hohen Energieverbrauch zu decken. Es müsste erst noch mehr Forschung auf dem Gebiet der "sauberen" Energie betrieben werden, bevor wir jetzt einfach sagen juhu die Energie ist viel besser als Atomenergie wir rüsten jetzt alles um ... und im Nachhinein stellt man fest das der Energieverbrauch gar nicht gedeckt werden kann ... bzw das es gar nicht lukrativ ist.


----------



## Crossriku (27. Juli 2007)

Atomkraft ist billig und sauber bis auf den müll der anfällt. Wind und Wasser sind zwar billiger aber nicht so efitzient wie Atomkraft also muss wohl oder übel Atomkraft benutzt werd bis die Technologie sich so entwickelt hat das Wind Wasser und Sonne die gleiche Energie bringt wie Wind Wasser Sonne und Atomkraft
achja Atomkraftwerke schaffen Arbeitsplätze


----------



## Thront (27. Juli 2007)

krieg auch


----------



## Casionara (28. Juli 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> krieg auch



Rofl 

welch unpassender vergleich aber leb ruhig weiter in deiner kleinen Traumwelt ^^


----------



## Centekhor (28. Juli 2007)

Hier wurde ´n Windrad aufgestellt ... wenn das Ding mal normal läuft (wenn das Teil Vollgas läuft ist es weniger effizient!) dann kannst dich nicht unterhalten wenn man direkt drunter steht.
Es ist so effizient dass es die Herstellungs- und Aufstellungskosten in knapp 15 Jahren amortisiert hat, natürlich nur weil besager Strom von Windrädern ja staatlich subventioniert wird.
Es war klar, dass es nach nichtmal 15 Jahren abgerissen wird weil es dann veraltet ist und die anfallenden Wartungs- und Reparaturkosten im Verhältnis zur Aufstellung eines neuen nicht im Verhältnis stehen ...

Windkraft ist KEINE Alternative!

Wasserkraft ist super, vor allem das Walchenseekraftwerk. Ihr wisst schon dass das Wasser was da vom Walchensee runter in den Kochelsee läuft (durch die Turbinen) hinterher zum Großteil wieder hochgepumpt werden muss? Trotzdem reicht es immer noch aus dass dieses Kraftwerk sehr viele Haushalte mit Strom versorgen kann, aber das kann es nicht das ganze Jahr über, außer wir schaffen den Winter, den Schnee usw. ab.
Wasserkraft ist also nur eine bedingte Alternative.

Zu den Kohlekraftwerken sag ich besser nix, das sind Dreckschleudern². Wir schalten sichere und saubere Atommeiler ab um neue Kohlekraftwerke zu bauen, weil da haben wir keinen Atommüll ... dafür pumpen wir aber wieviele tonnen co² in die Luft? Luftverschmutzung vs. Atommüll ...

Atomkraftwerke sind die Zukunft um unseren Strombedarf zu decken. Ich bin dafür!
Und lieber bauen wir noch 10 oder 15 neue Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland zu unseren Sicherheitsstandards wenn dafür unsere Nachbarländer ihre Atomkraftwerke an der Deutschen Grenze abschalten...


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (28. Juli 2007)

@Centekhor: so ist es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gezeitenkraftwerke wären evtl noch ne denkbare Alternative...
Ansonsten kennt ihr meinen Standpunkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (28. Juli 2007)

@ casionara:

nun...denk mal nach (kann sein das du deine heile-welt-brille abziehn musst).
solange du post nicht verstehst zerfetz sie nicht.


----------



## Thareen (28. Juli 2007)

Wasserkraft ist ne feine Sache... solange man keinen Winter hat.
Da funktioniert das ganze auf Grund des gefrorenen Wassers nicht mehr so toll. Bzw gar nicht mehr.
Österreich wurde ja schon als Beispiel genannt, diese nutzen die meisste Zeit des Jahres über Wasserkraft.
In den Wintermonaten müssen diese aber ihren Strom importieren, was wiederrum bedeutet dass dieses vornehmlich aus Frankreich und zu geringen teilen aus Deutschland geschieht.
Sollten die deutschen anfangen Strom zu importieren würde dies dann fast alles aus Frankreich kommen und die dort kennen gar nichts wenns um Stromversorgung geht.
Auf der anderen Seite vom Rhein wird ein Atommeiler neben den anderen gestellt, nur damit wir keine Atomkraft mehr brauchen... logisch? Nö.
Für jeden Atommeiler den wir dicht machen stellen die einen neuen an unsere Grenze.
Deren Sicherheitsbstimmungen sind aber nicht einmal annähernd so streng wie die unsigen.
Da sehe ich doch lieber ein deutsches AKW als ein französiches.

Bis zur kommerziellen Nutzung von Kernfusion dauert es noch. Die Technik ist noch bei weitem nicht rentabel genug, existiert aber bereits.
Windkraft ist keine Alternative. Deren Nachteile wurden oben schon sehr deutlich genannt.
Wasserkraft ist nur bedingt nutzbar. In Deutschland wären Gezeitenkraftwerde eine möglichkeit, jedoch sind diese auch sehr Platzintensiv und ausgesprochen teuer.
Solarkraft verbessert sich zwar stetig, ist aber noch zu Platzintensiv im Vergleich zum nutzen.
Hätten wir eine riesige Wüste im Lande welche man damit zupflastern kann, wäre das schon mal kein Thema mehr.
Kohle, egal ob Braun- oder Schwarzkohlekraftwerke... abschaffen!


----------



## Eliara Larethian (31. Juli 2007)

Eine der saubersten und einfachsten Alternativen sind Kraftwerke, die mit Holz funktionieren. Holz ist ein Rohstoff der wieder nachwächst, vorausgesetzt man macht es richtig.

Ich für meinen Teil verabscheue Atomkraft, egal von welchem Land und egal wie sicher. Wenn man an den Unfall in Tschernobyl zurückdenkt, waren auch mehr Länder betroffen, alleine durch die radioaktiven Wolken, die dann in Form von Saurem Regen auch in Österreich und Deutschland zu spüren waren. 
Klar, so gesehen dürfte es der einfachste und billigste Weg sein Strom zu produzieren, aber auch sicher der gefährlichste und schmutzigste (wenn man den Müll betrachtet und welche Halbwertszeit der hat).

Die Frage ist, was wir für die Zukunft wollen. Im moment brauchen wir uns noch nicht großartig mit dem Gedanken auseinander zu setzten, was mit dem radioaktiven Müll geschehen wird, uns betrifft es ja auch nicht. Aber was ist mit unseren Kindern? 
Ich hab da lieber hunderte Windräder rumstehen, die Lärm machen, als wie wenn meine Kinder nichts mehr essen können, weil alles durch einen Reaktorunfall verstrahlt wurde. 

Wenn man von allen alternativen Stromerzeugungsmöglichkeiten einige nimmt, dann bekommt man sicher die gleiche Menge zusammen an Strom zusammen, wie bei einem Reaktor. Klar, es mag vielleicht die Herstellung im ersten Moment teurer erscheinen, aber auf Dauer gesehen sind die alternativen Methoden um einiges Renntabler.

Und man sollte sich hierbei schon fragen, ob man bei Reaktoren nicht am falschen Ende spart, wenn es einem um das Geld geht...


----------



## Ahnron (31. Juli 2007)

Atomkraft ist die schnellste Art viel Energie zu bekommen. Ich für meinen Teil mag auch keine Atomkraftwerke so wie sie Heute sind. Dennoch sollte man die Forschung und Entwicklung von Atomkraftwerken/Generatorn oder was da sonst noch alles dazu gehört nicht vernachlässigen, vieleicht sogar unterstützen.
Es könnte sein das man eines Tages ganz einfach ohne Risiken diese Energie bekommt.

Aber bis dahin ist meine Meinung:

ATOMKRAFTWERKE?
NEIN DANKE!



Mfg Ahnron


----------



## Eliara Larethian (31. Juli 2007)

/signed

wenn man sich die technische Entwicklung und die technischen Möglichkeiten der letzten 50 Jahre alleine schon anschaut (PC usw.) dann bin ich guter Hoffnung, dass eine ganz andere Art der Energiegewinnung entdeckt wird. Wichtig ist halt nur, dass man auch die Zukunft von den Menschen her gesichert wird, sodass es möglich ist, noch so eine Entdeckung zu machen. Nicht dass wir uns vorher schon selbst zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (31. Juli 2007)

Das Problem an windkraft ist doch, das erst nach 10-15 Jahren Umweltfreundlicher strom Produziert wird (So lange stehen die meistens nicht), vorher sind Kohlekraftwerke sauberer. Solarzellen verbrauchen auch Unmengen an Strom in der Herstellung, liefern schneller grüne Energie.

Holz. Vom CO² Ausstoß  (zumindest die Bilanz) aber Russ, Schwefeldioxid, etc. ist nicht wirklich toll.

Also meiner Meinung nach sollte man sehen das man Energie  einspart, andere alternativen gibt es nicht um Atomkraftwerke einzusparen.

Mag zwar keine Atomenergie aber ne wirkliche Alternative hat mir im Moment noch keiner gezeigt.


----------



## Dagon1 (1. August 2007)

Nunja dann mal was zu super geologischer Lage und wenig Einwohnern mit viel Land.......in Norwegen haben wir zur Zeit 100% Wasserkraft.....ABER.....aufgrund der enormen Gasförderung werden jetzt 2 Gaskraftwerke gebaut......erster minus Punkt.........und mittlerweile streiten sich die Politiker ob wir nicht noch 1 Atomkraftwerk bauen sollten da Norwegen Hauptlieferant eines Nutzbaren radioaktiven Stoffes ist (hab den Namen vergessen).


Dabei hat Norwegen auch ohne Gas- oder Kernkraft genug Strom.........aber leider kann man den Kram ja ins Ausland verhökern...........und wenn Geld ins Spiel kommt interessiert Umweltschutz wenig........da können Al Gore und Co mit nochsoviel Berichten durch die Welt ziehen, diejenigen die sich damit beshäftigen sollten hören eh nicht zu.


Mit ökologischem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## Mondenkynd (1. August 2007)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Ohne Atomkraftwerke lässt sich der anfallende Energiebedarf kaum, bis gar nicht, decken.



Das ist Tatsache, habe selber beim RWE gearbeitet und Atomkrafft ist die Effektivste und billigste Form von Stromherstellung. Aber wenn Ihr alle genug Geld habt, dann bleibt mal bei Windkraft, etc.


----------



## Ahnron (1. August 2007)

Die ganzen Probleme der Energieversorgung, Essensversorgung, Öl, usw besteht nur weil es einfach viel zu viele Menschen gibt! Und es werden immer mehr!
Dann sagen einige Leute: ''Wir zerstöhren unseren Planeten''. Das ist schwachsinn! Klar beuten wir ihn aus aber irgendwann treiben wir's so weit (Globale erwärmung) das wir Menschen sterben aber nicht der Planet! Der hat schonmal einen Meteoreinsturtz erlebt der fast alles zerstört hat und trozdem ist wieder neues Leben entstanden also ist meine meinung: Wir töten uns nur selber, der Planet erholt sicher wieder,... 

Passt zwar nicht ganz zu diesem Thema, wollte ich aber mal gesagt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(Ich geh jetzt mal ne runde WoW zockn, wos solche Probleme nicht gibt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Mfg Ahnron


----------



## shadow24 (1. August 2007)

Herrlich, wenn ich hier von einigen die Posts sehe...alternative Energien,Wind,Wasser,Thermal...
ihr sprecht den Grünen aus dem Herzen.aber bevor ihr euch so weit aus dem Fenster lehnt und sofort Abschaltung der AKWs fordert, überlegt erst mal was damit auf euch selbst zukommt...dann werdet ihr das I-Net nicht mehr zu den lockeren Flatratepreisen bekommen wie ihr es jetzt habt.da werdet ihr locker mal das doppelte zahlen.Wow für 13 Euro Monatsgebühr?vergesst es.PC,Fernseher,Radio,in jedem Raum Licht anlassen.das ist für Normalverdiener dann Luxus...
hier im Forum rumflamen kann jeder,aber die Auswirkungen auch bis zum letzten mitmachen das ist hier die grosse Frage,denn mit dem heutigen Stand der Technik ist der tägliche Strombedarf nicht im geringsten zu erfüllen.Und somit kommt die Frage: worauf könnt ihr verzichten für Umweltschutz und Stromsenkung?
Jeder der jetzt für die Abschaltung plädiert,sollte sich über die eigenen persönlichen Konsequenzen im klaren sein....worauf wollt ihr in Zukunft verzichten?auf den PC?den Fernseher?Radio?


----------



## Topperharly (1. August 2007)

es ist doch bekannt was da passiert ist....und wer an dem unfall schuld war

http://lachschon.gamigo.de/show.php?id=66651


----------



## artumes (8. August 2007)

Also was ich hier jetzt gerade lesen musste..

Wisst ihr überhaupt wie hoch der prozentuale Anteil der Atomkraftversorgung in Deutschland wirklich ist? 28% das ist nicht wirklich viel! Weltweit gesehen sind es sogar nur 16%!

Würde man die erneuerbaren Energieträger weiter fördern wäre es kein Problem diese 28% zu ersetzen zumal geschätzt wird, dass der Anteil an erneuerbaren Energien bei der Stromversorgung in Deutschland  bereits 2010 12,5% und 2020 20% betragen wird.

Abgesehen davon findet bei Kohle Gas und Atomkraftwerken *garkeine*  energetische Armortisaton statt! Eine endlösung für Atommüll gibt es nicht! Die komplette Entsorgung eines AKWs kostet Milliarden... Einfach nur kurzsichtig das Ganze!
Die Wirkungsgrade der fossilen Brennstoffe lassen auch zu Wünschen übrig.

Imho ist die Lösung eine Mischung aller regenerativen Energieträgern die da wären Photovoltaik, Windkraft (von mir aus in Offshore-Windfarmen.. das sich auch keiner durch die Dinger belästigt fühlt), Biomasse usw.

Würde sich das Bewusstsein der Menschen noch etwas in Richtung Sparsamkeit entwickeln sehe ich überhaupt kein Problem komplett auf fossile Brennstoffe und Kernenergie zu verzichten!


----------



## Thront (10. August 2007)

atomkraft in deutschland usw..

alles schlecht, vor allem da biogas und erdwärme (würde es mehr gefördert) eine effizientere energie-gewinnung bringen könnte.



viel bedenklicher aber noch als die atomkraftwerke europas sind die etlichen tausend tonnen radiokativen abfalls die am rande sibiriens in blechkanistern vor sich hinrotten. diese gebiete werden für den menschheit unseres jahrtausends höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr betretbar sein.

die etlichen menschen die den müll damals abgelagert haben sind längst bei lebendigen leibe verfault, alles im namen der abartigen atom-waffen gier hoher staatsmänner und gefeiter patrioten.

nun denn, so isses, wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern (auch nicht durch den netten al gore, und die stars des world-aid festivals (man denke nur an madonna etc.) die jährlich einen riesigen strom-verbrauch haben.. das sind für mich die falschen apostel, und die die wirklich dran schuld sind hören auch sowieso nicht hin)


----------



## Toamar (14. August 2007)

Crossriku schrieb:


> Atomkraft ist billig und sauber bis auf den müll der anfällt. Wind und Wasser sind zwar billiger aber nicht so efitzient wie Atomkraft also muss wohl oder übel Atomkraft benutzt werd bis die Technologie sich so entwickelt hat das Wind Wasser und Sonne die gleiche Energie bringt wie Wind Wasser Sonne und Atomkraft
> achja Atomkraftwerke schaffen Arbeitsplätze



Im Zeitalter der Weltraumtechnik sollte es doch kein Poroblem sein die AKW´s effizienter zu machen, und den anfallenden Atommüll per Rakete in de Sonne zu schießen ^^ Dann bläht sich die Sonne in 1,5 Milliarden Jahren vieleicht nicht auf, und Pustet die Erde weg... ok, in 1,5 Milliarden Jahren gibt es die Menschen zwar nicht mer, da wir uns, wenn wir so weiter machen, in spätestens 100 Jahren selbst ausgerottet haben ^^ 

Have Fun !!! Das Leben ist zu kurz um zu verbittern....


----------



## artumes (15. August 2007)

Den Atommüll ins Weltall schießen ist eine ziemlich dumme Idee. Abgesehen davon, dass die Nutzlast der Raketen nur einen Bruchteil des anfallenden Atommülls erfüllt, sind wir mit der heutigen Technik nicht in der Lage solche Strecken (bis zur Sonne) zu überwinden. (Auch wenn dein Beitrag wohl nicht so ernst gemeint war^^)

Abgesehen davon schwirrt schon so viel Müll in der Erdumlaufbahn von früheren Raketen rum, dass wir heute schon von einem echten Müllproblem im All sprechen können.


----------



## AhLuuum (15. August 2007)

Atommüll ins Weltall schießen? Am Ende kommt er(wie bei Futurama) in Form eines riesigen Müllasteoriden zurück auf die Erde und wird uns alle vernichten!!!!!


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2007)

artumes schrieb:


> Den Atommüll ins Weltall schießen ist eine ziemlich dumme Idee. Abgesehen davon, dass die Nutzlast der Raketen nur einen Bruchteil des anfallenden Atommülls erfüllt, sind wir mit der heutigen Technik nicht in der Lage solche Strecken (bis zur Sonne) zu überwinden. (Auch wenn dein Beitrag wohl nicht so ernst gemeint war^^)
> 
> Abgesehen davon schwirrt schon so viel Müll in der Erdumlaufbahn von früheren Raketen rum, dass wir heute schon von einem echten Müllproblem im All sprechen können.


das kann nur ein scherzhafter Beitrag gewesen sein,denn man überlege einfach mal die Kosten für eine Rakete,die ja nun einfach mal in die Sonne geschossen werden soll.und dann berechne man mal wieviel Raketen wir bräuchten um den bestehenden Atommüll dort hin zu bringen.astronomische Summen würden verschlungen werden...und ausserdem die Unfallgefahr ist viel zu gross.nehmen wir mal an es würden 100 Raketen pro Jahr reichen(nur als Rechenbeispiel).und lediglich 2% würden einen Unfall haben.ist schon relativ geringer Faktor.also 2 Raketen würden pro Jahr in der Atmosphäre explodieren.natürlich vollgestopft bis oben hin mit Atommüll.Und nehmen wir mal weiter an,dieser Müll fällt bösartigerweise nicht ins Meer,sonderfn sucht sich eine Grosstadt wie New York,Paris oder London aus...aua... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casionara (15. August 2007)

Braucht ja nur so hoch zu kommen das sie beim zurückfallen verglüht!
Btw so nen kurzer flug ins all was da einer anbietet iss ja au net soo teuer also damit das zeug hochschießen und rausschmeißen das es dann verglüht, so werden wir den ganzen mist los! 
Oder den müll einfach in die Dritte Welt schippern und dort verbuddeln so sind wir das zeug auch los!


----------



## Thront (15. August 2007)

prima idee:

wir verfüttern da einfach an alle guild-wars spieler.


----------



## Toamar (10. Oktober 2007)

Warum verkaufen wir nicht einfach den Müll an den Iran, dann brauchen die nicht mit tausenden Zentrifugen Kernmaterial herstellen, und wir sind unseren Müll los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn im Iran alle an den Verseuchungen gestorben sind, brauchen die Ammis dort nicht mehr einmarschieren und alles wegbomben. (Nicht ernst nehmen, Sarkasmus PUR)
---
Also mit der Windkraft kann es auch nicht weitergehen, denn bei der Herstellung wird mehr CO² produziert, wie die Windräder in ihrer Laufzeit wieder einsparen. Kohle geht ja wohl mal gar nicht. 

Aber... wir haben so viele Flüsse... früher wurde an jeden Bach ein Wasserwerk gebaut (natürlich nicht für Strom). Warum geht das heute nicht mehr... es müssen ja nicht immer riesige Stauseen entstehen, aber jedes kleine Wasserkraftwerk kann mehr Stom erzeugen wie ein Windkraftwerk, und kann dazu nahezu verschleißfrei hunderte von Jahren laufen, wie das Wasserkraftwerk in Prag, was noch im Original zustand aus Kaisers zeiten läuft.


----------



## x3n0n (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man durch Wind, Sonnen oder Wasserkraft viel reissen kann... Hier in Cux wird zum Beispiel gerade ein riesiger Komplex gebaut, wo diese Windkraftanlagen gebaut werden udn in der Nordsee aufgestellt usw... 

Das man ohne Atomkraftwerke den Bedarf nicht decken könnte finde ich ist zum großen Teil müll... Schon mal was von Energiesparlampen gehört??? Ausserdem Wenn ich so Pc spiel und im Ts im hintergrund höre, dass so gut wie jeder (auf meinem Server) im Hintergrund noch den Fernseher mitlaufen hat, kipp ich manchmal vom Stuhl...


----------



## Thrawns (10. Oktober 2007)

Casionara schrieb:


> Braucht ja nur so hoch zu kommen das sie beim zurückfallen verglüht!
> Btw so nen kurzer flug ins all was da einer anbietet iss ja au net soo teuer also damit das zeug hochschießen und rausschmeißen das es dann verglüht, so werden wir den ganzen mist los!
> Oder den müll einfach in die Dritte Welt schippern und dort verbuddeln so sind wir das zeug auch los!



Ich hoffe für dich, dass der ganze Beitrag Ironie war. Wenn nicht: Glückwunsch sich in so wenigen Sätzen als komplette Vollidiotin(?) zu outen!


----------



## Toamar (10. Oktober 2007)

Die Möglichkeit weiter auf der Erde leben zu können, als Zivilisation eine Zukunft zu haben, ich glaube das ist ein Moralisches Problem. Es ist an der Zeit das wir das Problem anpacken. Es ist an der Zeit das jeder einzelne von uns daran mit hilft unsere Zukunft zu sichern. Denn wenn wir alle nichts daran ändern, wird es auf langer Sicht keine Zukunft für unsere Kinder und Enkel geben, zumindest keine die wir noch kennen.


----------



## Casionara (11. Oktober 2007)

daher mehr Atomkraftwerke damit kosten bei der Energiegewinnung eingespart werden und dafür mittel in anderen wichtigeren sparten zur verfügung stehen!

Im Regelfall sind es eh meist nur Personen die gegen Atomkraft wettern solche die ihren Lebensunterhalt nicht selbst bestreiten müssen und froh über jeden Pfennig mehr in der Tasche sind!

Und in bezug auf das morgen! Wer weis ob wir morgen noch sind? da leb ich lieber in vollen zügen und kacke etwas auf das morgen!
Und was uns das ganze thema bisher gebracht hat sehen wir das es schon wieder massive Strompreis erhöhungen gibt. geil


----------



## ~ηуρнє~ (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es schrecklich, den wieso soll der Mensch die gefährlichste Quelle benutzen wenn wir auch Wasser- oder Windkraft benutzen könnten? Es ist ja nicht nur das Problem wenn etwas mal schief läuft, sonder auch der Radioaktive Beton wo soll der hin? Wir in Tirol hatten ja mal ne abstimmung ob wir auch ein Atomkraftwerk haben wollen; aber zum Glück waren alle dagegen! Ich finde es schrecklich, wieso nutzen wir nicht andere Quellen? ( klar es ist natürlich schwerer, aber besser und Gesünder für uns und die Umwlet!) 
Ich hoffe das dass irgendwann auch mal die andern Leute kapieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg 
~Nyphe~


----------



## Crothar (12. Oktober 2007)

Windkrafträder ist der Wirkungsgrad wie auch bei Solarzellen zu klein, glaube die des damit nicht der Energiehaushalt gedeckt werden kann. Wasser gute alternative. Jedoch Akw s gibts schon so lange, bis auf den einem gravierenden Störfall in Tschernobyl. Das ist aber schon 21 Jahre her. Denke mal des Thema wurde so nur hochgespielt. weil sich ja Terroristen mitm Flugzeug draufstürzen könnten. Gute alternavite wäre die Fusion, in Frankreich glaubsch planen die ja so n riesen Projekt =)

Mfg


----------



## dalai (12. Oktober 2007)

Wenn wir die AKWs in osteuropa bauen, können wir weiter wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und haben keine atomgefahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke wir brauchen sie noch weil andere Enerige Quellen noch nicht efektiv genung sind aber irgendwann sind wir die AKW auch los...
naja könnten wir auch jetzt schon haben Pc und Tv etc aus und wir bräuchsten se nimmer, aber ich glaube dass würde keinem gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dharek (14. Oktober 2007)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist die Sache einfach die, dass wir nicht darüber nachdenken müssen wieviel Strom wird produzieren müssen, sondern einfach gucken müssen wieviel wir aus regenerativen, umweltfreundlichen Quellen gewinnen können und dann einfach dafür sorgen, dass wir nicht mehr verbrauchen. 
Ich gebe gern meinen PC, das elektr. Licht, den Fernseher, mein Handy und sämtliche anderen elektr. Geräte auf, wenn ich dafür einfach mal eine gesunde Umwelt habe (und es geht dabei ja nicht nur um die Umwelt ohne uns... schließlich sind wir von der Strahlung genau so stark betroffen wie alles andere in der Natur)
Und wenn jemand sagt: "Keine Ahnung, ob ich dann noch lebe ist mir eig. auch scheiss egal, hauptsache ist doch ich habe meinen Spaß" Das zeigt einfach nur das derjenige absolut verantwortungslos ist! 

Also - keine Atomkraft! NIE!


----------



## Bratiboy (14. Oktober 2007)

dalai schrieb:


> Wenn wir die AKWs in osteuropa bauen, können wir weiter wow spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


frag doch einfach mal deine mama oder deinen papa wie das damals mit tschernobyl war und wie "wenig" Gefahr für die damals bestanden hat -.-


----------

